# Happy Birthday Phoenixgoddess27!!



## Danny600kill (Jul 27, 2010)

It's your birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I made you a cake




Thought you'd like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and here is one from your best friend




Guess who 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and this final one is just to show how we feel about each other 





Have an amazing day, no translating 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just celebrating


----------



## haflore (Jul 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday PG!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Have a great one!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Now, make sure there is much celebrating, and no translating.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 27, 2010)

Happy birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




have a good one


----------



## basher11 (Jul 27, 2010)

happy b-day phoenix!


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 27, 2010)

I'll add in a happy birthday. I'm not going cake hunting, it'll make me hungry.


----------



## Devin (Jul 27, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> "While it has been a faithful companion, your companion cube cannot accompany
> you through the rest of the test. If it could talk - and the Enrichment Center
> takes this opportunity to remind you that it cannot - it would tell you to go
> on without it because it would rather die in a fire than become a burden to
> you."


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 27, 2010)

Happy birthday PG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Get off that computer and get out there and enjoy yourself!  Knock one back for me.


----------



## Haveaniceday (Jul 27, 2010)

Happy birthday.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday!
I got some high Quality cakes for ya:














hope you are hungry :=)


----------



## Westside (Jul 27, 2010)

Happy B-day!


----------



## Domination (Jul 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday.

Wished you get older faster.


----------



## monkat (Jul 27, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Ritsuki (Jul 27, 2010)

I Wish you a happy birthday, full of joy, prosperity, etc.. And the most important thing, a lot of presents and cakes


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 27, 2010)

Happy bday to you!


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jul 27, 2010)

happy B-Day PG


----------



## Goli (Jul 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 27, 2010)

Awwww *major blush*

Thank you everyone!
But my birthday is tomorrow! XD


Thank you Danny and everyone for the wishes, you can really make a black girl blush


----------



## Ritsuki (Jul 27, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> But my birthday is tomorrow! XD



Meh. Timezone issue.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 27, 2010)

Yep, but now it's my birthday! YAAAAAY!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




People tried to ruin it, but I'm not gonna think about it until AFTER my birthday


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## BoxShot (Jul 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you all!


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 27, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Happy birthday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looooooooooooooooooooove! Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And thank you gifi!


----------



## Depravo (Jul 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday, young lady.


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 27, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> And thank you gifi!


hope you have a good one, I have to get to know my fellow tempers lol!

EDIT: Joined: 21-April 10 but been looking at these forums for so much longer LOL


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 27, 2010)

i am still waiting for you....
happy birthday


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 27, 2010)

Completly unsexy and unoffensive dance coming soon.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 27, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> i am still waiting for you....
> happy birthday




Why are you waiting?
I'm here!

and thank you Hadrian, I'll wait


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 27, 2010)

Happy B-day


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 27, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Issac (Jul 27, 2010)

Bappy Hirthday!!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you all!


----------



## WildWon (Jul 27, 2010)

Happy birthday, girlie! Hope it's a good one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I'd post a picture of a cake, but then i'd have to jump out of it. And i have no idea how to fit myself into a computer monitor... And i'd shatter your screen :-\


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 27, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Happy birthday, girlie! Hope it's a good one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do it O_O

Then I'll believe in the power of Hulk! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And thank you!


----------



## hundshamer (Jul 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday... To both of us!


----------



## raulpica (Jul 27, 2010)

Happy hrthday, PG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a great one!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 27, 2010)

happy birthday


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 27, 2010)

Happy birthday PG! And here's to many more!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday!
Have a great one and many more to follow.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 27, 2010)

Happy birthday


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you all!

Gah, I'm blushing


----------



## Veho (Jul 27, 2010)

Am I late to the party? 






 ? 

I brought booze...


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 27, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> Am I late to the party?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




PERFECT!!!

Cause my two best friends are too fucked up to party with me.

So nope, not late


----------



## luke_c (Jul 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Veho (Jul 27, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> So nope, not late


Woohoo


----------



## Delta517 (Jul 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 27, 2010)

Veho that's AWESOME 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All of that liquor...


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 27, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 27, 2010)

Alright here is my horrible dance. Bad video quality, had to use the secondary camera so i can see what I was doing.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 27, 2010)

Holy shit Hadrian! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





You need a better webcam.


edit: urgh urgh urgh


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 27, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Holy shit Hadrian!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was the secondary camera on my phone, its shit butthe main one is awesome but sadly I can't see what I film on that if its filming me.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 27, 2010)

EEEEEPPPPIICC


----------



## .Chris (Jul 27, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> EEEEEPPPPIICC


i know right!

Anyways.... Happy Birthday!


----------



## iFish (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haddy that just single handedly ended the cold war


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 27, 2010)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you!


----------



## bason230 (Jul 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday =333333


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 27, 2010)

bason230 said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday =333333




Thank you! I'll reply to your PM once I gather all of the links.


----------



## bason230 (Jul 27, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> bason230 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, and for taking your time to gather all the links =3. I'm really grateful for this =) 

PS: I thought for a moment you were ignoring me xD


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday!
You're awesome!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 27, 2010)

Aww thank you SS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You are too!

@Bason
No, wasn't ignoring you lol working on my translation XD
O_O did I say that out loud.


----------



## YayMii (Jul 27, 2010)

Happy birthday


----------



## DeadLocked (Jul 27, 2010)

Happy birthday yo


----------



## Nobunaga (Jul 27, 2010)

happy B day


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jul 27, 2010)

Happy Glirthday!!!




Spoiler



Makes you think, doesn't it?


----------



## Sterling (Jul 27, 2010)

Saw this yesterday, and I also saw your b-day was today instead of yesterday. Hope you had a stress free Birthday away from your translation!!

PS: So black people do blush! xD


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jul 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday~! Hope you have a good one~!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 28, 2010)

*Video*

WHAT THE HELL DID I JUST WATCH.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 28, 2010)

An extreme crotch close-up from our most beloved pervert. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Trust me, you're not the only one in need of brain-bleach now.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 28, 2010)

Thank you all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I liked the video lol it had... class!


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 28, 2010)

Though I don't know you much...

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
The video scared me.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 28, 2010)

Thank you Crazzy!

Lol it's his Happy birthday Phoenixgoddess dance XD


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------

